# Egg White Bath Bomb Frosting?



## GreenScene (Mar 13, 2011)

I know I've seen a post somewhere on the forum about using a gingerbread frosting recipe that called for actual egg whites for the frosting on bath bomb cupcakes. I'm curious - has anyone tried this? Results? I have a backyard flock of chickens and am usually overrun with eggs, and since I'm trying to develop an eco-friendly line, I'd really like to use this instead of your typical meringue powder based frosting. Seems like it'd work the same way, since meringue powder is just powdered egg whites, right?

Also - I'm thinking of trying a vegan version, too, using egg replacement powder. Anyone tried that? I think these two things will be my projects for the week. My ten-year-old daughter will be involved, too, so this should be very interesting! Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I made the icing last night, and it was a flop (literally). Too thin to hold its shape. I'm going to give it another whirl tomorrow and use the standing mixer instead of the stick blender. I should've done that in the first place. My stick blender's just not tough enough to mix anything that thick.


----------



## SudsyKat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not an expert on the topic, but I love to cook and bake and I would say that you'd want to incorporate as much air as possible - use at the least a regular hand or stand mixer (not a stick blender) or better yet, use the whisk attachment on the mixer instead of the regular beaters. Good luck!


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep. I plan on using the whisk attachment on my KitchenAid. Honestly, it was pure laziness that made me use whisk on the stick blender. I didn't feel like dragging the giant mixer out and cleaning it afterwards. Serves me right!


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't made this either, but when I make royal icing with egg whites I let it sit in the KA with the wisk attachment for about 20 mins.. Maybe that will help?


----------

